# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  I Keep Dying In My Dreams

## Metaphyz1k

Over the past month or so, I've had a variety of non-lucid dreams in which I die or come close to death. What prompted me to post this was the fact that this has never occurred previously, and I was hoping someone could give me some insight into why it is now.

In the first two dreams of this kind that I can recall, I'm killed in car accidents.

In the third, I die in an earthquake. The other night, I was killed by a lion attack in the desert. 

About two nights ago, I'm nearly killed again in the car with my dad.

The dreams aren't really of a nightmarish nature up until the point in which I'm suddenly being killed in one of the aforementioned disasters without warning. Then, I'm lying there in a sort of half-lucid state hoping and thinking that it was all a dream again until I wake up shortly thereafter.

Ever since I pursued lucid dreaming actively, I've effectively stopped having nightmares until now. I find this more interesting than bothersome and want to hear from DV.

----------


## yellowlight

You could use this as a dreamsign. Just do reality checks whenever you die (I don't know why, but this sounds funny  ::chuckle:: )

----------


## Metaphyz1k

Yes, I'll try to remember to do that next time it happens. 

It could very well be a new dream sign, as another thing I have noticed in recent times is the appearance of various new dream signs within my dreams.

----------


## Zelkova

Dreams have no meaning...They just random stuff in your mind. So you should not worry about dieing anytime soon. (Unless you like 100 years old person typing this.  :tongue2:  I just always guess that everyone is about 20-50 on this forum,)

Could be a good dream sign. Just look at your hand after a crash and if you are dreaming then heal yourself, maybe save anyone if you care about DC and start having fun.

Seem like it would be good if you do a RC every time you get in a car so you can stop the event from happening in the first place if you dream it.

----------


## Metaphyz1k

Well, dreams can have many meanings on a subconscious level. But I think what you're suggesting is that dreams are not precognitive and cannot determine or predict my future directly. 

I agree, I of course don't believe it's foretelling my death, I just thought the whole thing was a cool observation to add. 

I intend on beginning a reality check ritual, such as performing a test each time I walk through a doorway or checking each time I get into a car, as you mentioned, to increase my overall awareness throughout the day.

----------


## nautilus

> Over the past month or so, I've had a variety of non-lucid dreams in which I die or come close to death. What prompted me to post this was the fact that this has never occured previously, and I was hoping someone could give me some insight into why it is now.



I remember my dad telling me that in dreams, dying doesn't always mean dying in the literal sense, it could mean change. It's kind of like, for change to be able to happen, some part of you or a situation has to "die". Maybe it's just random, like Zelkova said, but I always thought it was an interesting idea.

Edit: Also, if you get lucid, you could always "ask your subconscious what it means". I've done that before, it's pretty fun. And sometimes strange.

----------


## Metaphyz1k

> I remember my dad telling me that in dreams, dying doesn't always mean dying in the literal sense, it could mean change.



This is very interesting because the idea was presented to me the other day that I was possibly experiencing a "rebirth" of sorts as indicated by these dreams. Wonder what it could be.

----------


## davej

Could be from stress in your life, maybe?

----------


## Conkt

I actually died in _every single dream_ that I could remember for about a year. Maybe I just remembered dreams in which I died in better. Anyways, it lead to pretty funny stories (like having the sun from teletubies, which is a baby, puke lava on me)

this was before I learned of LDing and Dreamviews, and has since stopped.

----------


## Zelkova

> I actually died in _every single dream_ that I could remember for about a year. Maybe I just remembered dreams in which I died in better. Anyways, it lead to pretty funny stories (like having the sun from teletubies, which is a baby, puke lava on me)
> 
> this was before I learned of LDing and Dreamviews, and has since stopped.



Dude, I would love to read your dream journal, too bad (for me) that you quit dieing. I guess it a good thing for you.

----------


## Mzzkc

Okay, here's what you need to do to optimize your chances of becoming lucid. Besides the regular RC's you're doing, which are good, or so I hear, you should have one just for this particular dreamsign. So, the next time you die in waking life, make sure to RC and stabilize.

----------


## Zelkova

> Okay, here's what you need to do to optimize your chances of becoming lucid. Besides the regular RC's you're doing, which are good, or so I hear, you should have one just for this particular dreamsign. So, the *next time you die in waking life*, make sure to RC and stabilize.



Pretty hard to do a RC if you are dead in waking life.  ::shock:: 

That why I suggest RC before getting into a car as it seem dieing in the car is the most common for this person.

----------


## khh

> Pretty hard to do a RC if you are dead in waking life.



You'll notice that what he actually said was "the next time you die in waking, life you're dreaming." :p

----------


## angerbunny

Hey! I keep dying, too! It's crazy and scary. I was mauled and eaten by a bear... that was really kinda terrifying. I never know when it's going to happen. But as soon as I realize it's going to, I lose all ability to change anything at all. 

I once dreamt I was fried up in a giant skillet. That was horrible, too. 

I wish I could figure out a meaning for you, but alas, I'm at a loss, as well. But you aren't alone! I've died in numerous ways. I was even hanged by the neck for falling in love with the wrong woman during the gold rush period in montana. It's crazy.

----------


## Mzzkc

> You'll notice that what he actually said was "the next time you die in waking, life you're dreaming." :p



No, Zelkova had it right.

----------


## khh

> No, Zelkova had it right.



Oh. Oops :p
Well, sorry, then.

----------


## Mzzkc

> Hey! I keep dying, too! It's crazy and scary. I was mauled and eaten by a bear... that was really kinda terrifying. I never know when it's going to happen. But as soon as I realize it's going to, I lose all ability to change anything at all. 
> 
> I once dreamt I was fried up in a giant skillet. That was horrible, too. 
> 
> I wish I could figure out a meaning for you, but alas, I'm at a loss, as well. But you aren't alone! I've died in numerous ways. I was even hanged by the neck for falling in love with the wrong woman during the gold rush period in montana. It's crazy.



I wish I died like that in my dreams. Things would be so much easier. Whenever I'm considerably threatened, I pretty much always go lucid, or, at the very least, display superhuman powers.

----------

